# SA's quality home grown MOD!



## Rob Fisher (5/3/15)

I have been waiting for this one for a while and this morning the courier brought me Vape Mail of historical importance! Serial number 0002 is mine!

A high quality South African MOD to seeing the light of day! Let me introduce you to the Shamus Mech Mod made by @Justin Pattrick! I will test it over the next week or so but I know it's a winner already!

The quality is simply awesome and it really is a thing of beauty! Here are some pictures!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 13


----------



## TylerD (5/3/15)

Awesome! Love that wood color! Looks stunning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (5/3/15)

100% quality build !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie (5/3/15)

WOW... that's gorgeous @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick (5/3/15)

Thank You 

Mr Fisher, glad you like it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scorocket22 (5/3/15)

Looks really good, when are these going to be hitting the shelves!?


----------



## Riaz (5/3/15)

Awesome work @Justin Pattrick 

Real crafty workmanship


----------



## Andre (5/3/15)

A work of art. Stunning.


----------



## capetocuba (5/3/15)

Great to see proper quality being made here in SA! Congrats @Justin Pattrick !!
This looks to be 24 or 25mm diameter?


----------



## Justin Pattrick (5/3/15)

@ScorpionL2K they will be available at vape king from next week, only 10 will be at their shop, but I have some in stock, so if you want one, hit me up with a PM.


----------



## Justin Pattrick (5/3/15)

@capetocuba Thanks, it is a mixture ha ha ha the brass diameter is 27mm, and the wood diameter is 26mm.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## abdul (5/3/15)

Iv seen the quality of this and even been to his factory. amazing build quality. @Justin Pattrick even gave us a run down of the process and hard work put into this.

Finally they will be available. Well done bro

Any idea on the pricing?


----------



## Justin Pattrick (5/3/15)

@abdul appreciate that bud, they retail @R 1250

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (5/3/15)

Guys, These mods are flippen awesome. I have been rocking mine for nearly 3 Weeks now, and it's amazing.
I cannot begin to tell you how nice she feels, and how nice she vapes. I am so proud of this device, and for the price of R1250 for an authentic hand made mod, this is a steal, for the fact that it's SA made, you just have to get one!!!


----------



## Marzuq (5/3/15)

congratulations @Rob Fisher on an awesome looking device. and well dont @Justin Pattrick on building this beauty.
@Rob Fisher we expect a full report on your experiences and and you opinions about this device. 
not to spin any negativity but this is not the first SA mod to be built. it is however the first professional looking SA MOD to be built

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (5/3/15)

@Justin Pattrick I will bring mine around ASAP Justin. Love the new wood finish.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (5/3/15)

@Marzuq Which was the first, that was commercially sold?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (5/3/15)

Awesome looks @Justin Pattrick! I assume you're of Irish descent? if so then: "go leor comhghairdeas"


----------



## Marzuq (5/3/15)

@Philip Dunkley i believe it was the black mask mod. for some reason the name of the mod eludes me but i was not very impressed with the build that was delivered to one of the members on the forum hence the title of first professional looking SA Mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## capetocuba (5/3/15)

I wonder if the porcupine man has punted it on ECF already!?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/3/15)

Marzuq said:


> @Philip Dunkley i believe it was the black mask mod. for some reason the name of the mod eludes me but i was not very impressed with the build that was delivered to one of the members on the forum hence the title of first professional looking SA Mod


Eclipse I think?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick (5/3/15)

Thank you everyone for your awesome responses. @johan Erin go Brágh!
@Philip Dunkley yea bud bring it round.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have been waiting for this one for a while and this morning the courier brought me Vape Mail of historical importance! Serial number 0002 is mine!
> 
> The first South African MOD to see the light of day! Let me introduce you to the Shamus Mech Mod made by @Justin Pattrick! I will test it over the next week or so but I know it's a winner already!
> 
> ...


Looks good. Well done @Justin Pattrick


----------



## Philip Dunkley (5/3/15)

Aaaaagh, thanks guys


----------



## Marzuq (5/3/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Eclipse I think?


yes thats the one


----------



## whatalotigot (5/3/15)

WOW . Local is lekker. Nice job guys. Looks amazing. Everything looks quality... But why the 27mm Diameter?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick (5/3/15)

Thanks @whatalotigot, it just worked out that way, to accomodate the wooden sleeve it would not have been possible keeping to the standard 22mm O.D.


----------



## whatalotigot (5/3/15)

Hmmm. I admire the wooden sleeve but now no atty will fit flush... I think maybe your next project should be a 27mm atty and have your own monopoly of device. Screw universal. Look how apple Iphone does it 

Really love the mod, and quality ... but the 27mm is a let down  1st mod afterall though. I think there is only good to come from this. 
we create, we learn, we recreate. 

These will all sell and the next batch will be better. Cannot wait to see the progress


----------



## JasonM (5/3/15)

Hi everyone.

I'm new to the forum so cut me some slack please. Where can we buy these local mods? They look awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/3/15)

JasonM said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I'm new to the forum so cut me some slack please. Where can we buy these local mods? They look awesome!


Hi @JasonM and welcome to the forum.

As the creator stated earlier in the thread -



Justin Pattrick said:


> @ScorpionL2K they will be available at vape king from next week, only 10 will be at their shop, but I have some in stock, so if you want one, hit me up with a PM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/3/15)

JasonM said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I'm new to the forum so cut me some slack please. Where can we buy these local mods? They look awesome!


Most welcome to the forum. You have all the slack you need. If you have the time and feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/
Was mentioned above that this awesome mod will be available from next week at www.vapeking.co.za. Or you can PM @Justin Pattrick.
Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JasonM (5/3/15)

@baksteen8168 @Andre Thanks for the info. It looks awesome! Congratulations @Justin Pattrick!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/3/15)

JasonM said:


> @baksteen8168 @Andre Thanks for the info. It looks awesome! Congratulations @Justin Pattrick!


Anytime @JasonM .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (5/3/15)

What a great looking mod.


Message sent via tapatalk


----------



## Justin Pattrick (5/3/15)

Thanks again everyone you guys are awesome!!!! @whatalotigot I understand exactly what you mean, and knew that some folks wouldn't like the fact that it is a 27mm mod, but I have made the first devise to be different from anything else available. In the future there will be 22mm mods available, for sure cos I also love me some flushness!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (5/3/15)

@Justin Pattrick.  
Great looking mod,glad we have local products to look too at last.
The market for locally produced mods has certainly grown by leaps and bounds during my membership here.
Are the wooden tubes interchangeable.
If so any possibility of brass/ copper,or even an inlay of either into the wooden tube.


----------



## Silver (5/3/15)

Congrats @Justin Pattrick 
Mod looks great in the photos of @Rob Fisher 
So glad for you!
Wishing you all the best with the mod building going forward!
SA rocks


----------



## Justin Pattrick (6/3/15)




----------



## Justin Pattrick (6/3/15)

Thanks Guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (6/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have been waiting for this one for a while and this morning the courier brought me Vape Mail of historical importance! Serial number 0002 is mine!
> 
> The first South African MOD to see the light of day! Let me introduce you to the Shamus Mech Mod made by @Justin Pattrick! I will test it over the next week or so but I know it's a winner already!
> 
> ...


This looks very nice, Seen it on Phill's Video as well, but I hope a copper version is available later on


----------



## Justin Pattrick (6/3/15)

@JW Flynn and @Necris there are full customizing options available, send me a PM to discuss exactly what you would like.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JW Flynn (6/3/15)

Justin Pattrick said:


> @JW Flynn and @Necris there are full customizing options available, send me a PM to discuss exactly what you would like.


Nice to know about the customization, hehe... 

But here is why I would like to see it in copper.... 

https://www.bluesea.com/resources/108


----------



## Justin Pattrick (6/3/15)

@JW Flynn very nice


----------



## Andre (6/3/15)

JW Flynn said:


> Nice to know about the customization, hehe...
> 
> But here is why I would like to see it in copper....
> 
> https://www.bluesea.com/resources/108


Great article. Now I want a silver one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (6/3/15)

Andre said:


> Great article. Now I want a silver one


HEHE, good luck with that... lolz... gonna cost you a heap of money, lol.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (6/3/15)

Andre said:


> Great article. Now I want a silver one


That article and some more research I did was also e the big reason I am satying away, far away from SS mech mods from now on... the voltage drop is insane... Remember the voltage drop ratings I posted in the Dimitri mech mod posts a while back..

With steal, as you can see at the very bottom of that post, you will note that the conductivity is crap!!! and SS depending on the grade is even worse than just steel!!!

Aluminium and up for me from now on, hehe... and that is also a nice one with the Dimitri, copper contacts plated with silver, hehe...


----------



## Andre (6/3/15)

JW Flynn said:


> That article and some more research I did was also e the big reason I am satying away, far away from SS mech mods from now on... the voltage drop is insane... Remember the voltage drop ratings I posted in the Dimitri mech mod posts a while back..
> 
> With steal, as you can see at the very bottom of that post, you will note that the conductivity is crap!!! and SS depending on the grade is even worse than just steel!!!
> 
> Aluminium and up for me from now on, hehe... and that is also a nice one with the Dimitri, copper contacts plated with silver, hehe...


A few decades ago I dabbled in making silver jewelry as a hobby. Still have some left. Must try and make a silver firing pin for my Reo. The Reo is aluminium and the positive contact (firing pin) and spring are gold plated copper. Wonder why they gold plated the copper?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (6/3/15)

they Gold plate them because silver and copper are more susceptible to rust, also one of the reasons why gold is used in the making of computer parts..... makes them more reliable this way...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (6/3/15)

@Andre the reason why they gold plated the beryllium copper is to prevent oxidation and is standard procedure in electrical- and electronic contact material. Its the same as with our army step-outs, it also had gold plated brass buttons to prevent tarnishing of the buttons.

PS: gold is also an excellent conductor.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick (6/3/15)

Very Interesting Information, Thank you.


----------



## HPBotha (6/3/15)

Well done @Justin Pattrick !!!! looks real sexy mate!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA (11/3/15)

Just a side note on beryllium copper, in solid form it is harmless but machining and welding with it presents serious health hazards.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KimOne (11/3/15)

Wow,
that is beautiful.. Would look great sitting next to my steel punk. Have to have it!


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (11/3/15)

Congrats @Rob Fisher, lol, you were first in line to get that serial number 
Beautiful mod @Justin Pattrick! Really well done! It's achievement of note


----------



## Justin Pattrick (11/3/15)

Thanks gents!!!


----------



## Patrick (12/3/15)

Number 3 is gone. Hooha. A thing of great beauty. Thanks Paddy Vapes. This goes to the grave with me. Long may I live. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/15)

Patrick said:


> Number 3 is gone. Hooha. A thing of great beauty. Thanks Paddy Vapes. This goes to the grave with me. Long may I live.



Winner Winner chicken dinner!


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/15)

For those of you who have wanted a Seamus but couldn't get to see the wood options available you can now go see them here!

http://vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html?date=2015-03-17

Here are my two!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick (31/3/15)

Awesome!!! Thanks


----------



## Puff&Pass (28/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have been waiting for this one for a while and this morning the courier brought me Vape Mail of historical importance! Serial number 0002 is mine!
> 
> A high quality South African MOD to seeing the light of day! Let me introduce you to the Shamus Mech Mod made by @Justin Pattrick! I will test it over the next week or so but I know it's a winner already!
> 
> ...


 Looks good rob...def a winner


----------



## AndreFerreira (1/6/15)

JW Flynn said:


> That article and some more research I did was also e the big reason I am satying away, far away from SS mech mods from now on... the voltage drop is insane... Remember the voltage drop ratings I posted in the Dimitri mech mod posts a while back..
> 
> With steal, as you can see at the very bottom of that post, you will note that the conductivity is crap!!! and SS depending on the grade is even worse than just steel!!!
> 
> Aluminium and up for me from now on, hehe... and that is also a nice one with the Dimitri, copper contacts plated with silver, hehe...


Why dont we see more Aluminium Mods. It is so easy to work with.


----------



## Justin Pattrick (1/6/15)

I will make aluminum if anyone is interested.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

